# [WOIN] Old Rpg armor questions



## Cahina84 (Jun 6, 2017)

hello everyone. 

so, in O.L.D. armor seems to be split in armor, helmet, gauntlets, and a shield. my general question is, if you buy/make them to a higher quality. whats the bonuses they get? obviously armor just gets bonus +2 soak per quality. but, does the helmets, gauntlets, and shields get the soak as well? do gauntlets and shields get an increase to their defense stat? does helmets go up in soak? i can't find any real answer to this in the book, other than, armor gets + soak per quality. 

if anyone has an answer to this, that'd be fantastic and thank you for your time.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2017)

They get additional upgrade slots and contribute more to dice pools they are part of (though those types of items aren't often part of a dice pool). Only the base armour gets SOAK bonuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Cahina84 (Jun 6, 2017)

thats what i figured as much. just double checking and making sure i was on the right track. 

thank you


----------

